# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 11/06/2005 (6η)

## Admin

*Φίλες και φίλοι του Naytilia.gr, 

είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε την Πανηγυρική 6η Συνάντηση των μελών μας.

Το μέρος αυτή τη φορά είναι ένα μαγευτικό τοπίο στην άκρη του Μικρολίμανου. 

Ο Ιστιοπλοϊκός.

Το σκηνικό είναι ένα ατμοσφαιρικό Club - Cafe. 
Οι λέξεις μαγεία, μουσική απόλαυση μιλούν για λαμπερά πρωινά, με εικόνες ιστιοπλοϊκών, που ξυπνούν το τοπίο, για μαγεμένα δειλινά με φόντο το φωτισμένο Μικρολίμανο, την Καστέλα και το Λυκαβηττό στο βάθος του ορίζοντα.

Το ιδανικό μέρος για ένα ποτό, λίγη χαλάρωση - σε συνδυασμό με την ξεχωριστή μουσική υπόκρουση  θα κάνουν την παρέα του Naytilia.gr να ταξιδέψει πολύ μακριά.

Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του Naytilia.gr εξασφάλισε για τα μέλη του, το χώρο στη πλώρη του Cafe, μια ζεστή προσφορά του Ιστιοπλοϊκού με έκπτωση 20% για καφέ αναψυκτικό και μπύρα.

Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει στις 18:00 το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου,(11/06/2005) από την είσοδο του Ιστιοπλοϊκού.

Σας περιμένουμε όλους

Ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του Naytilia.gr*

----------


## Asterias

8O  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Μεγάλλοοοοο γλέντι!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   8O 

Παιδιά το μέρος είναι τέλειο.... ότι χρειαζόμαστε για επιτυχημένη συνάντηση του naytilia.gr εγώ θα είμαι εκεί σίγουρα...!!!

 :arrow: (μη σας πώ θα πάω από το πρωί να πιάσω τραπεζάκι)

----------


## elena

Ο Ιστιοπλοικός είναι πολύ όμορφο μέρος.....ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να έρθω! Για όσους το επισκεφτούν πρώτη φορά να πω απλά πως το μέρος είναι ιδανικό για συγκεντρώσεις!
Το Σάββατο λοιπόν...... μέχρι τότε να περνάτε καλά!

Υ.Γ. Καλές θάλασσες στο www.Naytilia.gr μέσα απο την καρδιά μου!

elena

----------


## Alex

Καλημέρα σε όλους, δυστυχώς εγώ εκείνη την ημέρα θα σαλπάρω, καλά να περάσετε!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

αν ειμαι εδω το ΣΚ .....μεσα!

----------


## efouskayak

Ελπίζω να μήν χάσει κανείς την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε σε ένα τόσο όμορφο μέρος ... το ιδανικό σημείο αναχώρησης για αυτη την εποχή...

----------


## triad

ΚΛΑΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ. EFOUSKAYAK ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΤΕΡΟΛ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΑΛΛΕΣ,ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ, Ε? :wink:   :Smile:  
ΤΗ ΜΠΕΜΠΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ?

----------


## Morgan

> Ελπίζω να μήν χάσει κανείς την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε σε ένα τόσο όμορφο μέρος ... το ιδανικό σημείο αναχώρησης για αυτη την εποχή...


παλι θα βγεις εσυ?????

αααααααα πολυ αερα εχουμε παρει  :twisted:

----------


## efouskayak

> ΚΛΑΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ. EFOUSKAYAK ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΤΕΡΟΛ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΑΛΛΕΣ,ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ, Ε? :wink:   
> ΤΗ ΜΠΕΜΠΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ?


Το προφιτερόλ θα είναι εκεί τα είπαμε αυτά όταν δίνουμε τον λόγο μας τον κρατάμε  :!:  :!:  :!: 

Λετε να την φέρω :?: Αν βάλετε όλοι μαζί ένα χεράκι να την κυνηγάμε... γιατι μας βλέπω να κάνουμε μπάνιο στην θάλασα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Ελπίζω να μήν χάσει κανείς την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε σε ένα τόσο όμορφο μέρος ... το ιδανικό σημείο αναχώρησης για αυτη την εποχή...
> 
> 
> παλι θα βγεις εσυ?????
> 
> αααααααα πολυ αερα εχουμε παρει  :twisted:


Ναι θα κρατήσεις εσύ την Κωνσταντίνα και θα βγώ εγώ που το έχω ανάγκη τόσο καιρό κλεισμένη   :Sad:   :Sad:  επειδή δηλαδή ήπιαμε ένα ούζο....  :lol:  8)

----------


## Morgan

ε οχι και ενα!!!!!! 8O

----------


## efouskayak

Εντάξει ήπιαμε και για αυτούς που δεν έπιναν  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

ΟΥΠΣ !!  8O

----------


## sailing_2004

Asteria αν σκάσω με τη νιτσιράδα μετά την προπόνηση μη με παρεξηγήσετε!
Έγινε ήδη η κράτηση πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα!!!
Λέω να φέρω και κανένα ενδιαφερόμενο (για νέο μέλος εννοώ!), δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα!

CU δεαρ!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε..... παίρνω εγώ την πρωτοβουλία να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου...  :!: Δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα ο φίλος Asterias...  :wink:

----------


## milla

κι έλεγα πότε θα συναντηθούμε...  μέσα!!!!!!  :P

----------


## Alex

τώρα που έμαθες και τα κολπάκια με τα γράμματα τα χρησιμοποιείς εε? αα ρε θα πάτε ιστιοπλοϊκό , ωραία θα είναι

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:  χρωματάκια καλά! έλα βρε alex πού θα είσαι και δεν θα έρθεις; :cry: θα γνωριζόμασταν κι όλας...........  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Η μεγάλη πόρτα του Ιστιοπλοϊκού θα κλείσει για τη νιτσεράδα του Νίκου   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Τι ρωτάς βρε;;
Έλα και με το φουσκωτό... 8)  8)

----------


## Alex

πίστεψέ με milla θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να έρθω γιατί την άλλη φορά πέρασα πολύ καλά, είχε γέλιο η όλη υπόθεση, αλλά θα βρίσκομαι σε καραβάκι και θα ταξιδεύω για ¶νδροοοοοοοοοοο θα κάνω και βουτίτσες για σας χι χι χι  8)

----------


## efouskayak

Να περάσεις όμορφα και εμείς θα σε ενημερώσουμε για το πώς περάσαμε (τέλεια είναι σίγουρο)  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Alex

αιντε να δω πότε θα σε γνωρίσω  και να μου δώσεις και το cdάκι ξέρεις εσύ  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

ελα ντέ ... θα γίνουν όμως και άλλες συναντήσεις αυτό είναι σίγουρο...  :!:

----------


## triad

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(ΑΠΟ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ), ΠΟΙΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ?

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω οτι τουλάχιστον στο Μικρολίμανο δεν περνάει κανένα λεωφορείο... θα το κοιτάξω όμως και θα επανέλθω. Στείλε μου ΠΜ απο πού ακριβώς θα έρθεις για να σου πώ ποιά γραμμή σε εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## Alex

*αυτό που σκέφτομαι εγώ είναι ότι θα μπορούσες να πάρεις το τραμ απο γλυφάδα και να κατέβεις κάπου που έχει ηλεκτρικό ή μετρό (δεν ξέρω αν σταματάει κάπου που κάνει στάση ο ηλεκτρικός) ενώ για μετρό σταματάει ας πούμε στο σύνταγμα, οπότε μετά πας μοναστηράκι που είναι λίγο πιο κάτω και σε πάει μέχρι φάληρο όπου και κατεβαίνεις (κατεύθυνση προς πειραιά) και θέλει μετά λίγο περπάτημα. Κουράστικό βέβαια αλλά έτσι είναι ένας τρόπος να φτάσεις. Επίσης μπορείς να καλέσεις το 185 που θα σε πληροφορήσουν ακριβώς πως θα πας εκεί που θες. Είναι τηλέφωνο για όλα τα μέσα μεταφοράς*

----------


## milla

[θα βρίσκομαι σε καραβάκι και θα ταξιδεύω για ¶νδροοοοοοοοοοο θα κάνω και βουτίτσες για σας χι χι χι 

ΖΗΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Alex

δεν έρχεστε όλοι να πάμε Ανδρο????? να μια καλή πρόταση εε?

----------


## Asterias

Μέσα από το Μικρολίμανο κ εγώ νομίζω οτι δεν περνάει κάποιο λεωφορείο, σίγουρα όμως περνάει ακριβώς από πάνω κάποιο τρόλλευ.

----------


## milla

> δεν έρχεστε όλοι να πάμε Ανδρο????? να μια καλή πρόταση εε?





ΧΑΧΑΧΑ.......ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΗΣΙ!!!!!!


*δεν θα με χάλαγε μια τέτοια...συνάντηση μέσα στο καλοκαίρι!*

----------


## Alex

γιατί δεν θα ήταν ωραία?????????????? χι χι χι

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ 

γιαυτό το έγραψα να το δουν και να τους μπουν ιδέες!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη έκπληξη  :wink: σίγουρα θα περιλαμβάνει και μπάνιο στην θάλασσα (το στοιχείο μας άλλωστε  :wink: )...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στον Ιστιοπλοικό όπως καταλάβατε θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## sailing_2004

Έσκασε πακέτο....
Στράτο θα παίξει θεωρία το Σάββατο μετά την προπόνηση της εθνικής στη Βουλιαγμένη. Πίστεύω ότι 19:00 θα είμαι εκεί....
Τώρα είναι που θα έρθω με τη νιτσιράδα!!!!

Νίκος

----------


## Asterias

Εγώ στο ξαναείπα έλα με τη μια με το φουσκωτό.... Δε με ακούς...
Ούτε κίνηση θα φάς, και στην ώρα σου θα είσαι....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Asterias

Εγώ ξέρω πως θα είναι ο Marabou,το Σελάχι, ο Βαρδάρης, η Σουπιά και αρκετοί άλλοι φίλοι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγουν στον ιστιοπλοικό Demisin elena  katerina κ.α.  :wink:  σήμερα στις 18:00

----------


## Asterias

Μη ξεχνάτε το Νίκο με το φουσκωτό...... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## milla

:cry: δυστυχώς βλέπω πως δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω...καλά να περάσετε όσοι  βρεθείτε..next time.

----------


## xara

Δυστυχώς, ούτε αυτή τη φορά κατάφερα να έρθω... Πρέπει να περάσατε καλά...  Una altra volta  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως περάσαμε καλά ήταν η καλύτερη συνάντηση του naytilia.gr  που έχει γίνει, το μοναδικό πρόβλημα ήταν ο αέρας αλλά ναυτιλία χώρις αέρα δεν γίνεται   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Asterias

Κι αν με χτύπησε τ`αγιάζι... το σακάκι μου κι αν στάζει....


Πολύς αέρας------>>>> Αλλά ήταν η πιο «μάχιμη» συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr....!!!! 

Σας περιμένουμε όλους στην 7η Συνάντηση ΄του Naytilia.gr.

Βασικά έχω να προτείνω ένα διαγωνισμό-ψηφοφορία για την επόμενη συνάντηση.......!!!!!

ΝΑ προτείνει το κάθε μέλος το μέρος που θα ονειρεύονταν για μια συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr και να ψηφίσουμε  το καλύτερο...!!! 

Πώς σας φαίνεται;;;;

Στους Προσκόπους λέμε ότι το τέλος κάποιας δραστηριότητας, αποτελεί την αρχή της επόμενης.........!!!!!

----------


## milla

καλή ιδέα...εγώ θα πρότεινα σε κάποιο beach bar και όποιος ζεσταθεί πολύ να πέσει και στη θάλασσα!

----------


## efouskayak

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την απουσία μου στην συνάντηση αλλα η μικρή είχε διαφορετική άποψη απο την δική μου  :cry:

----------


## triad

> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την απουσία μου στην συνάντηση αλλα η μικρή είχε διαφορετική άποψη απο την δική μου  :cry:


ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑΙ Η ΕΦΗ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ...ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ.

----------


## efouskayak

Θα επανορθώσω ... είναι σίγουρο...  :!:   :Smile:

----------


## sailing_2004

Τελικά δεν τα κατάφερα ρε παιδιά...Βαρύ το πρόγραμμα του Σαββάτου! Πρέπει να περάσατε καλά από ότι ακούω. Asteria  μίλησες με το κονέ από τον όμιλο για το event? 
Let me know!

Νίκος

----------

